# CFAT!



## geterdone123 (11 Dec 2013)

Going in for my CFAT tomorrow morning, I've been doing tons of practice exams and brushing up on my math over the last few weeks, but I'm still pretty nervous. Any last tips I should keep in mind?
Thanks!


----------



## KerryBlue (11 Dec 2013)

Did mine almost 2 months ago. I remember being super stressed, plus I had flu. Just breath, focus on the question, make sure you read it carefully. The devil is in the details sometime. Don't rush anything, and if you have extra time left at the end go back and review your answers to make sure you selected the right answer. If you've been studying you should do fine, I did mine without any studying and I apparently scored quite high.


----------



## Tape (11 Dec 2013)

Hmm as to tips, get a good night sleep, don't stress over it, take your time and if you do not know a question - move on and go back after completing rest of the questions given. Just remember that time is not on your side so don't focus on one question too long or else you'll be regretting it.


----------



## EME Hopeful (11 Dec 2013)

Keep one eye on the clock.  I got burned by it on one section because I lost track of the time


----------



## NavyHopeful (11 Dec 2013)

You don't have to do each question in sequential order.  If you don't understand one, skip it and come back to it after.  Don't miss an easy one because you are stuck on something.


----------



## Marchog (11 Dec 2013)

Ha, I'm also going tomorrow morning. You wouldn't be in Toronto would you? 

I think the big thing is not to get overconfident and to focus. I've messed up tests on things I know perfectly well simply due to being preoccupied or bringing in external baggage.


----------



## DivrChic (29 Mar 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I am about to take my CFAT on Tuesday, April 1, and I am nervous about what to expect. I have studied to the best of my ability while in college (postgrad), but I've been told that there is not much I can really do, since it is aptitude, and not a specific subject test. What can I expect? What is the level of English on the test? Is the math section just word problems or are there graphs and things? 

I have been told it will take upto 3-4 hours that day. What will the process be once I get to the testing centre? i've been directed to Hamilton, ON. Will I have the interview and medical on the same day? I was planning to wear contacts, but if there is an eye exam I suppose I should wear glasses. 

Also a question regarding my applications - the ones I have to take with me. I am interested in joining the Navy, so I have selected that. Next, there is a section asking for 3 choices of occupations, and I am not sure what to put there. 


Any advice? 
Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MacIssac (29 Mar 2014)

I did my CFAT in Hamilton, I can send you the links i used that helped me, and your medical and interview will more then likely booked after you do your test. I was the exception that I had to wait because i had some issues with my application (criminal/credit) where everyone else who I took the test with got to book their medical test and interview right after the CFAT.


----------



## DivrChic (29 Mar 2014)

Thanks, 

If you could give me the links that helped you, I'd really appreciate it. 

I haven't had too much time to study because I've been in school full-time, but my math and English basics are good, and I'm used to working without a calculator, so I think I will be fine. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MacIssac (29 Mar 2014)

check your inbox on this site i sent them already


----------



## raoufhakam (31 Mar 2014)

DivrChic said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am about to take my CFAT on Tuesday, April 1, and I am nervous about what to expect.


I've had my CFAT couple of weeks ago, dont over-stress it but also dont ignorantly assume you'll ace either. Do study as much online quizes you could find to refresh your memory on whatever of the 3 parts (verbal, spatial & problem solving) you feel untalented in (in my case it was verbal) as the actual test is not gonna be as easy as the sample questions in the application package.
The Verbal part/ English was a bit challenging to me and to many of the people conducted the test with, its mostly asking the meaning of a word or the opposite of the word in this sentence ... Etc. The math part is mostly words problem no graphs and no calculators permitted (ex: i had $10, i gave ken 1/2 of it and bought a coffee for $1 and donated twice that to church, whats the first name of my mother's best friend? ). 
As for the test length, the 3-4 hours range is just to let you know that if your test is scheduled at 8AM, they dont want you to tell them half way through the exam at 10AM that you need to go bacl to work or pick up your kids, ...etc. The test itself is 5 mins for Verbal part, 10 for Spatial and 30 mins for Problem Solving. But there is gonna be briefing and instructions before and between the test parts as well as possibly a short interview with MCC to let you know if your score in CFAT qualify you for the trades you chose and possibly what/ when thr next steps are.
Now i can't and i won't comment om the other application processing questions as these vary cause i'm applying for reserve and it can also depend on each recruiting centre amd each case/applicant (after finishing CFAT i was booked for medical/interview about 10 days after, one of the guys who had the test with us had his medical and intrview the same day because he lived so far), it wont hurt to carry gym shorts, t-shirt and shoe in a small bag with you.
P.s. it never hurts to study too much for it. If your chosen trade -lets say- requires 5/10 (just for argument sake) im CFAT and you get 7/10 i think that will make your application better than just going with the minimum passing requirement


----------



## kse.bolla (1 Apr 2014)

I'll be having my cfat on Thursday at 0800. Verbal and Spatial doesn't really bother me but problem solving is my worst nightmare since prep. haha. If anyone would be kind enough to share links with me, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you, 

Kirk


----------



## MacIssac (1 Apr 2014)

check your inbox i just sent some


----------



## DivrChic (1 Apr 2014)

Hey guys, 

I passed my CFAT! I was worried about the math, but it turns out I did quite well. Only they told me that there were no vacancies in the trades I chose and that they'd call me when there were. 

I am interested in the Navy, and applied for the trades of intelligence officer and MARS officer. Are there other trades that are always hiring? I don't want to wait very long, but can I transfer between positions once I get into training? 

I was a bit annoyed to have done the test and then be told that I had to wait. What is the average wait time for a person? Do people switch between the Army/Navy?


----------



## runormal (1 Apr 2014)

DivrChic said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I passed my CFAT! I was worried about the math, but it turns out I did quite well. Only they told me that there were no vacancies in the trades I chose and that they'd call me when there were.



Congrats



			
				DivrChic said:
			
		

> I am interested in the Navy, and applied for the trades of intelligence officer and MARS officer. Are there other trades that are always hiring? I don't want to wait very long, but can I transfer between positions once I get into training?



This is a waste of your time and the CAF's time and money. It isn't easy nor guaranteed. Wait until what you want is open. There will be periods of  waiting in your military career, I can guarantee that. I know INT O  is hard to get so personally I wouldn't count on that. A couple of other Navy Officer Jobs you could look at are:

Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Marine Systems Engineering Officer
Logistics Officer*

*Log is a purple trade so even if you wear the navy uniform you could get posted to an army base and vice/versa. But it would give you the opportunity to transfer between elements. I also don't know how the Log O trade works in the navy, but I was told "They are always busy". 



			
				DivrChic said:
			
		

> I was a bit annoyed to have done the test and then be told that I had to wait. What is the average wait time for a person? Do people switch between the Army/Navy?



There is no average time. Besides it doesn't help, it could be months it could be years. Even if it took the average applicant 1 year to get in if you are better/worse than said average it will take a longer or a shorter time. People do switch between elements/trades it does happen. What you could you do is look at the Application Process Samples Thread (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0) and get an idea. On the brightside at least your application is process(ing/ed) there are people on this board who have been waiting months for even a CFAT.  

Best of luck.


----------



## KerryBlue (1 Apr 2014)

DivrChic said:
			
		

> Are there other trades that are always hiring? I don't want to wait very long, but can I transfer between positions once I get into training?
> 
> DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT pick a trade because you think it is going to get you in faster. find ones that appeal to you and stick it out. Going in with the plan of transferring later is more then likely going to back fire as transferring can take years and years, and in the mean time you will be stuck in whatever job you are put in.The process is not fast, get over. You will wait, if you really want this you will wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## TroyG (19 Apr 2014)

I'm going for my CFAT soon and wondering if I could get some of those links you guys were talking about
thanks!


----------



## Treemoss (19 Apr 2014)

Honestly just know your long division, decimal division, long multiplication/decimal multiplication annnnnd... a we bit of algebra. You'll be fine.


----------



## tomgoetz (19 Apr 2014)

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Honestly just know your long division, decimal division, long multiplication/decimal multiplication annnnnd... a we bit of algebra. You'll be fine.



Agreed, I'm very happy I practiced long division. If you guys are really concerned about the test just study GED material


----------



## Chelomo (22 Apr 2014)

INT O is pretty much all internal transfers, unless you're going reserve.


----------



## 123 (6 May 2014)

You can be a god at maths and still fail the maths questions.

A more structured approach would be to study the practise test and delineate from that how best to tackle it.

From my own musing and cross referencing the answers on-line, i.e seeing what the community had to say about them, the main point seems to be *details*.

*Make sure you read the question*

_
x and y...the old, soldiers and officers question..._
For example, in a group of X and Y, how many Y are there. This may seem to be a straightforward archetype of a question but many people fail to take into account the WHOLE and thus would fail the question. The question is* NOT* : How many y would there be if there was a group of 10 x   (How many X are there if 9y = x)

In short just read every question and ask your self two questions

What is this question asking me?
What is this question NOT asking me?

Also, I have not taken the cfat yet, this is all mere thought-experiment....but a thought experiment that may just save your life...


----------



## Treemoss (6 May 2014)

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Honestly just know your long division, decimal division, long multiplication/decimal multiplication annnnnd... a we bit of algebra. You'll be fine.


----------



## Jeff.Beach (16 Jun 2014)

2014 june 16 
                         i finally got my CFAT on the 24 of june beenstudying math for a month and a half and this im ready 
                         infantry here i  come baby   :camo:


----------



## skuoc019 (19 Jun 2014)

Jeff.Beach said:
			
		

> 2014 june 16
> i finally got my CFAT on the 24 of june beenstudying math for a month and a half and this im ready
> infantry here i  come baby   :camo:



Good luck !


----------



## thearchivist87 (28 Jul 2014)

I'm writing my CFAT this Thursday, which is scheduled for 8AM. However the recruiting centre does not open until 9AM. Just wondering if anyone knew what this was about? Will there be someone to let us in early?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jul 2014)

thearchivist87 said:
			
		

> I'm writing my CFAT this Thursday, which is scheduled for 8AM. However the recruiting centre does not open until 9AM. Just wondering if anyone knew what this was about? Will there be someone to let us in early?



They wouldn't have scheduled you unless they were going to have people there. I'm willing to bet the Recruiting Center staff do not show up just before opening at 0900.


----------

